# EVGA Rolls Out Killer New Global Warranty Policy



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

If you were ogling that nifty-looking, waterblock-sporting EVGA GTX 680 Hydro Copper graphics card we highlighted yesterday but couldn't quite justify laying out the dough, maybe today's news will kick you off the proverbial fence: EVGA has unveiled an awesome new "Global Warranty Policy." Basically, anyone can return any covered EVGA graphics card from anywhere in the world going forward, regardless of whether or not they're the original owner.

Under the new Global Warranty, most new EVGA cards bought after July 1 of last year will be covered by a three year warranty based on manufacturing date. (Some recertified a 1 year warranty cards are excluded.) Since the warranty is based on the product's serial number, you won't have to worry about rushing to register your product or keeping a death grip on the original receipt. It also has another awesome benefit. From the press release:

The warranty is fully transferable. This means that if an end user transfers ownership of an EVGA product to another end user whether via a private sale, or via a second hand online site or auction site, the remainder of the warranty period also transfers to the new owner.

Now, some other graphics cards manufacturers also use a serial number-based warranty, but many won't honor the warranty if the card is bought from another country or moved overseas. EVGA is putting itself above that nonsense: "An EVGA product is covered under warranty, no matter where you live. If you purchase a product in another country, you will be served by your local warranty center."

EVGA promises new goodies for people who continue who register their new cards within 30 days, and five and 10 year extended warranties will also be available, but applicable only to original owners with registered cards.

All in all, this is an awesome move by EVGA. Hopefully other manufacturers hop on the bandwagon and begin standing behind their products without requiring buyers to file forms in triplicate! Check out all the nitty gritty details over at the EVGA website.
Source
Maximum PC | EVGA Rolls Out Killer New Global Warranty Policy


----------



## vickybat (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ That's an excellent piece of news. Now people here can get the 680 or other kepler series without having to worry about the warranty. EVGA has done a terrific job in this regard.

Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## rcraktimc (Apr 4, 2012)

Great news!!
Other companies should also do the same.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 4, 2012)

1. Good news.
2. Only graphs card/ which sucks.
3. Who will bear the shipping cost?


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ That's an excellent piece of news. Now people here can get the 680 or other kepler series without having to worry about the warranty. EVGA has done a terrific job in this regard.
> 
> Thanks for sharing mate.



Welcome Vicky.


----------

